# Visibility in bay around 3 mile bridge?



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Has anybody dove around 3 mile bridge this time of the year by any chance? Wondering what the vis would be like down there.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Dove at park west the last 2 days and it was about 15 ft yesterday and 8-10 at best today.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank for the report, need to go retrieve an anchor so I'm hoping the vis will be enough on an incoming tide.


----------



## Okuma (Jun 25, 2011)

Where did you lose your anchor?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I've dove there a couple times in the past, though it wasn't this late into the season, it was warmer. Vis was never better than 5-7 feet and the current was ripping.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

i wonder how many anchors are on that bridge


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm with Argo. I've dove that area for decades. Never seen beyond 8' of vis. 

Try it at max high tide. That will give you the best vis and about 2 hrs to find it before the current gets too strong. Right now the gulf is dirty so vis in the bay will be piss poor at best.


----------

